# Eure Vorsätze fürs Jahr 2012



## Davatar (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich beginne gleich mal mit nem Zitat von mir selbst aus dem Thread "Eure Vorsätze für 2011":


Davatar schrieb:


> Da ich sämtliche Vorsätze dieses Jahr eingehalten habe, bleibt mir eigentlich nur noch 1 Vorsatz fürs nächste Jahr: Tolle Sommerferien machen


Und sie waren nicht einfach toll, sie waren fantastisch! Nachdem ich mich in Thailand total verirrt hab, wär ich beinahe mit dem Bus in ne Konfliktzone gefahren, weil keiner auch nur Ansatzweise ne mir bekannte Sprache sprechen konnte (kein Englisch, Deutsch, auch nicht Spanisch, Französisch oder Italienisch...da wirds dann irgendwie doch schwer für mich ) Die vielen Soldaten im Bus waren dann doch irgendwie recht verdächtig und als ich dann entschied auszusteigen, kam glücklicherweise endlich mal ein Strassenschild mit lateinischen Buchstaben  Ist irgendwie auch schwierig, aus Häuschen, Fähnchen und Tierchen irgendwas rauszulesen. Frag mich immer wie die Asiaten das machen...

In Indonesien musst ich dann nen Polizisten bestechen, weil ich keinen internationalen Führerschein hatte (wenn man dort was mietet muss man den Führerschein nicht mal vorweisen...). Aber das Highlight war dann doch die Surfschule. Jetzt bin ich Surf-Meister  ah und Snowboarden hab ich ja auch gelernt (im Winter, nicht im Sommer). Also besser als 2011 kann das nächste Jahr gar nicht werden, daher nehm ich mir nicht allzu viel vor:

- In Schottland "Geister jagen" gehn ^^
- Umziehen
- Mit ner Weiterbildung anfangen, die mir nen Jobumstieg ermöglicht
- Best Man an der Hochzeit eines Freundes sein


Was sind Eure Vorsätze fürs Jahr 2012? Habt Ihr Eure letztjährigen Vorsätze erfüllt?


----------



## Terrascream (30. Dezember 2011)

Meine Vorsätze sind:
-Von Vegetarier auf Veganer umstellen :'>
-Noch mehr Musik hören
-Therapie erfolgreich bewältigen
-Großes Tattoo übers Brustbein :$
-Noten lesen o.ô Ja ich kann keine Noten lesen v.v


----------



## Wolfmania (30. Dezember 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> In Indonesien musst ich dann nen Polizisten bestechen, weil ich keinen internationalen Führerschein hatte (wenn man dort was mietet muss man den Führerschein nicht mal vorweisen...)



in vielen Ländern muß man das nicht, aber ich hab den immer dabei, der ist ja lang gültig. 

Nein ich hab keine Vorsätze für 2012 - ok wir wollen mal wieder klassischen Strandurlaub machen und wegfliegen, das is auch schon alles. Und regelmäßiger Sport wär auch was...naja...


----------



## Wolfmania (30. Dezember 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Meine Vorsätze sind:
> -Von Vegetarier auf Veganer umstellen :'>



--> willst Du Dein Steak blutig oder well done..?


----------



## skyline930 (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab eigentlich nur einen: mein Abi gut abschließen und nen Studienplatz an meiner "Traum-Uni" bekommen.
Beim letzteren bin ich aufgrund von mangelndem NC sicher, beim ersteren leider nicht so xD


----------



## Terrascream (30. Dezember 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> --> willst Du Dein Steak blutig oder well done..?



Mörder !


----------



## Wolfmania (30. Dezember 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Mörder !



das nennt man Evolution - aber hab auch n Freund der Veganer ist - der Ärmste ist immer so blaß...


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (30. Dezember 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> das nennt man Evolution - aber hab auch n Freund der Veganer ist - der Ärmste ist immer so blaß...




wie war das...

ich bin veganer der 5 stufe... ich esse nichts, was einen schatten wirft.


vorgenommen fürs nächste jahr *überleg* nix


----------



## odinxd (30. Dezember 2011)

Mein guter Vorsatz: rauchen aufhören. Ich konnte allerdings nicht mehr warten und rauche seit 20ten Dezember nicht mehr 


&#8364; und umziehen ebenfalls, ne Wg mit nem Kumpel aufmachen. Ne tolle Wohnung habe ich schon entdeckt und hoffe das die sich melden wegen Termin.


----------



## Firun (30. Dezember 2011)

@Wolfmania  ich hoffe das soll hier *kein* OT Flamewar zwischen dir und Terrascream werden. Jeder kann tun und essen was er will, dafür muss man sich nicht Rechtfertigen.
das gilt auch für alle anderen 

Zum Thema: Ich habe keine Vorsätze.


----------



## Wolfmania (30. Dezember 2011)

nönö nur ein wenig necken - ich hab ja auch nen Freund der Veganier ist, der kocht sogar mal für mich so spannende Sachen bei denen ich nie genau weiß was es ist...
ein Vorsatz wäre, etwas weniger zu zocken, da es manchmal doch ausartet...naja mal sehn...^^


----------



## Konov (30. Dezember 2011)

Meine Vorsätze für 2011 waren:



Konov schrieb:


> Ich nehme mir vor mehr zu lernen für die Abendschule... mein Abi schaffen (aber erst 2012 ^^)... joa und weiterhin halbwegs gesund leben und nicht so faul sein. Das ist eigentlich alles was ich mir für 2011 vornehme





Und ich hab sie eingehalten. 2012 kann kommen, bei mir persönlich wird sich privat wie auch sonst einiges ändern. Freue mich drauf.


----------



## rawbin (30. Dezember 2011)

Vorsätze... Oh Mann! Darüber hab ich mir keine Gedanken bisher gemacht.
Ich denke da eher an das Ziel, endlich einen festen Job zu kriegen :/


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Meine Vorsätze sind:
> -Von Vegetarier auf Veganer umstellen :'>



Veganer bleiben (Ich bin von Fleisch -> Veganer )
Wirst schon schaffen, ist einfach.
Nichtraucher bleiben
Trinkfester werden


----------



## Terrascream (30. Dezember 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Veganer bleiben (Ich bin von Fleisch -> Veganer )
> Wirst schon schaffen, ist einfach.
> Nichtraucher bleiben
> Trinkfester werden


Weder rauch ich noch trink ich auch nur ein Tropfen Alkohol:'>

Was bin ich doch für ein Vorbild <3


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. Dezember 2011)

Weiterhin nicht rauchen (wie noch nie)
Weiterhin keinen Alkohol trinken (wie noch nie)
Weiterhin viel Sport machen (wie immer)

Aber:

Mehr lernen
75 Kilo erreichen - fehlen noch fünf. Sollte machbar sein.


----------



## Konov (30. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Mehr lernen
> 75 Kilo erreichen - fehlen noch fünf. Sollte machbar sein.



5 Kilo in 1 1/2 Tagen? Dann aber fix


----------



## Beckenblockade (30. Dezember 2011)

-Rauchen aufhören


----------



## win3ermute (30. Dezember 2011)

- den 1. Januar überleben;
- die Alkoholreserven aufstocken;
- die Schweiz und Liechtenstein auf dem Seeweg erobern (wie jedes Jahr);
- eigentlich wollte ich an meiner Prokastrination arbeiten, aber den Vorsatz habe ich erstmal auf's übernächste Jahr verschoben...


----------



## H2OTest (30. Dezember 2011)

Mein Vorsätze: 

Nicht anfangen zu rauchen 
weiterhin nicht exzessiv saufen
und vllt unter die 90 Kg kommen


----------



## Terrascream (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich wette das 80% der Buffed User an Silvester sternhagelvoll sind =O


----------



## win3ermute (30. Dezember 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Ich wette das 80% der Buffed User an Silvester sternhagelvoll sind =O



Ca. 60 % sind zu jung zum saufen. Vom Rest sind 10 % "straight edge" (ist immerhin gerade Mode), 5 % müssen arbeiten / haben Bereitschaft, weitere 10 % trinken keinen Alkohol. 

Es bleibt wieder an 15 % hängen, daß auch weiterhin in der Alkoholindustrie keine Entlassungen stattfinden. Ich werde patriotisch und selbstlos meinen Beitrag dazu leisten *böarps*!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2011)

Meine Vorsätze ? Mhhh

- endlich wieder ne Beziehung haben (was schneller kommen könnte als gedacht)
- täglich (und das wird hart) mindestens 1/2 Stunde laufen gehen. In den Sommerferien hatte ich das wirklich durchgezogen, aber naja...
- Insgesamt mehr mit der Familie machen, auch mal in den Urlaub fahren (war dieses Jahr irgendwie nicht so drin...)

und natürlich gesund bleiben. 

Edit: 





> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Es bleibt wieder an 15 % hängen, daß auch weiterhin in der Alkoholindustrie keine Entlassungen stattfinden. Ich werde patriotisch und selbstlos meinen Beitrag dazu leisten *böarps*![/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif] [/font]



dickes /sign


----------



## Thoor (30. Dezember 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Veganer bleiben (Ich bin von Fleisch -> Veganer )
> Wirst schon schaffen, ist einfach.
> Nichtraucher bleiben
> Trinkfester werden



Tut mir leid für das OT, es soll echt kein Flamen sein, ich versuche das wirklich zu verstehen... veganer wird man weil man kein Fleisch oder Produkte von Tieren essen kann. Ok ich versteh nicht warum, aber ich kanns nachvollziehen. Aber warum macht man einen auf "Ich esse nur was mir gut tut, esse kein böses Fleisch und rauche nicht" aber gleichzeitig sauft man sich ordentlich die Hukke voll das die Leber gleich suizid begeht. Ich versteh das wirklich nicht! :/ kann mir das mal einer erklären? 

Meine Vorsätze sind eigentlich ganz simpel:

- Wohlstandsbäuchen abtrainieren
- Allgemein zufriedener sein mit dem was ich habe
- Im Sommer nach Rimini/Garda fahren ans Punto/Auto treffen
- Ne richtig dicke Gentleman Zigarre rauchen und dabei nen Whiskey schlürfen


----------



## Terrascream (30. Dezember 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> *Ca. 60 % sind zu jung zum saufen*. Vom Rest sind 10 % "straight edge" (ist immerhin gerade Mode), 5 % müssen arbeiten / haben Bereitschaft, weitere 10 % trinken keinen Alkohol.
> 
> Es bleibt wieder an 15 % hängen, daß auch weiterhin in der Alkoholindustrie keine Entlassungen stattfinden. Ich werde patriotisch und selbstlos meinen Beitrag dazu leisten *böarps*!



Gerade die dick markierten sind die zukünftigen Alkoholiker !


@über mir.
Wenn du gesehen hast was ich gesehen habe würdest du auch kein Fleisch mehr essen wollen. Aus appetitlichen Gründen schweig ich hier 
Zu den Tierprodukten mh, du isst ja auch keinen Fötus oder trinkst Muttermilch oder?
Same Same o.ô


----------



## Konov (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich gehöre zu den 10% Nichttrinkern, die winermute erwähnte. 

Werde also auch morgen nichts alkoholisches trinken. Und es fehlt mir auch nicht sonderlich, wenn ich darüber nachdenke, dass ich keinen Kater haben werde, wie alle anderen. 
Viel Spass beim saufen


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich gehöre zu denen die wahrscheinlich vor dem Feuerwerk nichtmehr stehen können.
Mein Vorsatz für 2012 ist alles genauso machen wie bereits zuvor.


----------



## zoizz (30. Dezember 2011)

Mich wieder mehr dem Buddhismus widmen. 
Eigentlich bin ich ein sehr ausgeglichener Mensch. Doch in den letzten Monaten sind Job (obwohl ich mit Chef -3 Jahre jünger- nicht wirklich gut kann und er ein Unternehmerschwein zweiter Generation ist, bin ich weiter aufgestiegen) und "Freizeit" sehr anstrengend geworden. Nebenbei habe ich eine Produktidee, mit der ich um ein Patent/Herstellverfahrenspanten bemüht bin, dazu angefangen, abends zu studieren (Verbundstudium). Und auf der Arbeit wird das Klima rauher, sodass ich oft schlechte Laune mit nach Hause bringe. An solchen Tagen habe ich dann verloren. 
Deswegen mehr inneres Gleichgewicht suchen.

Ich bin doch eigentlich eine faule Sau, was vermisse ich das bis 12 Uhr pennen...


PS: Meinen Respekt an alle Veganer.


----------



## Soladra (30. Dezember 2011)

-besser in Latein und  Mathe werden
-5 kg abnehmen (Weihnachtsfresserei ist nicht gut-.-)
-keine 5 im Jaheszeugnis
-zeichnen üben
-schnitzen lernen
-mit Bogenschießen anfangen
-mich nicht hängenlassen, sondern was halbwechs sinnvolles machen ( und wenns minecraft is)
- backen üben ( bis ich Schwarzwälderkirschtorte kann)
-kochen üben ( bis ichs besser kann als meine mutter)
-ordentlicher werden
-an meinem Geburtstg die beste Party meines Lebens zu schmeißen


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. Dezember 2011)

Tja also ^^ 
nächstes jahr nach okinawa verreisen für 2 wochen 
hm was noch mein auto wieder hinkriegen
wens zum tag x kommt ne fette party schmeissen 
meine ps3 games durchzoggen 

tja den rest verrate ich nett


----------



## H2OTest (30. Dezember 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ca. 60 % sind zu jung zum saufen. Vom Rest sind 10 % "straight edge" (ist immerhin gerade Mode), 5 % müssen arbeiten / haben Bereitschaft, weitere 10 % trinken keinen Alkohol.
> 
> Es bleibt wieder an 15 % hängen, daß auch weiterhin in der Alkoholindustrie keine Entlassungen stattfinden. Ich werde patriotisch und selbstlos meinen Beitrag dazu leisten *böarps*!



iwo fehlen die , die trinken aber nicht strenhagel voll sind weil sie es nicht exzessiv betreiben


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Dezember 2011)

Da steht doch auch nirgendwo das sich die 15% ins Koma saufen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2011)

Der selbe Vorsatz wie im letzten Jahr Buffie!


----------



## HitotsuSatori (30. Dezember 2011)

Gute Vorsätze... Die zwei Sachen, die ich mir seit Jahren immer wieder vorgenommen und nie durchgezogen habe, habe ich in diesem Jahr dann doch geschafft: Mit dem Rauchen aufhören und Sport treiben. Somit bleibt nichts mehr übrig. Ein Hoch auf ein vorsatzfreies Jahr 2012!


----------



## Deanne (30. Dezember 2011)

- Mehr bewegen und gesünder essen (in letzter Zeit hatte ich wenig Zeit zum kochen)
- Weniger Zeit im Internet verschwenden
- Mehr schlafen und nicht so lange wach bleiben
- Falsche Freunde aus meinem Leben verbannen
- Nicht mehr so schüchtern sein
- Mit einem Lächeln durchs Leben gehen
- Eine neue Sportart anfangen


----------



## H2OTest (30. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> - Eine neue Sportart anfangen



Football


----------



## Deanne (30. Dezember 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Football



Oh, danke, wie charmant von dir. Nein, nein, so ein fetter Panzer bin ich dann doch noch nicht. xD


----------



## H2OTest (30. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Oh, danke, wie charmant von dir. Nein, nein, so ein fetter Panzer bin ich dann doch noch nicht. xD



Football kann wirklich jeder spielen


----------



## Legendary (30. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> - Nicht mehr so schüchtern sein



Na DEN Eindruck machst du ja jetzt hier gar nicht. :O


----------



## Deanne (30. Dezember 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Na DEN Eindruck machst du ja jetzt hier gar nicht. :O



Das ist das Internet, man! Stell mich mal im RL vor irgendjemanden, bei dem ich Eindruck machen möchte und ich werde knallrot und stammele vor mich hin.


----------



## Manoroth (30. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das ist das Internet, man! Stell mich mal im RL vor irgendjemanden, bei dem ich Eindruck machen möchte und ich werde knallrot und stammele vor mich hin.



ui das is süss *.* ich mag solche frauen^^

meine vorsätze sind:

1. noch so 5 - max 10 kilo abnehmen oder je nach dem wie viel muskeln ich noch aufbaue wehnigstens meinen bauch etwas weg trainieren^^
2. mehr aufmerksamkeit auf die kleinen freuden des alltags richten und diese auch mehr zu geniessen


----------



## Konov (30. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> - Eine neue Sportart anfangen



Wenn du Kohle hast, hol dirn Mountainbike und baller durchn Wald.
Das gibt Ganzkörpertraining bis zum geht nicht mehr. ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das ist das Internet, man! Stell mich mal im RL vor irgendjemanden, bei dem ich Eindruck machen möchte und ich werde knallrot und stammele vor mich hin.



Das ist doch garnichts... den besten 'Eindruck' machen leider immernoch nur meine Fußabdrücke im Schnee... du würdest ja wenigstens wahrgenommen 

Achja um ein wenig der Ernsthaftigkeit anheim zu fallen, habe ich doch etwas fürs neue Jahr...




Es definitiv zustande bringen mir einen gesunden und vorallendingen vorhandenen Schlafrythmus anzueignen und den auch durchzuziehen...
Zurzeit schlafe ich wirklich dann, wenn's nötig ist oder mir langweilig ist und das ist kunterbunt über den Tag/die Woche verteilt...


----------



## pwnytaure (31. Dezember 2011)

1. weniger Alkohol
2. weniger Zocken
3. 5 kilo abnehmen


----------



## pwnytaure (31. Dezember 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Weder rauch ich noch trink ich auch nur ein Tropfen Alkohol:'>
> 
> Was bin ich doch für ein Vorbild <3



Ich bin 16 und wsl. zu trinkfest xD


----------



## heinzelmännchen (31. Dezember 2011)

Meine Vorsätze:

- mehr lernen
- Freizeit besser nutzen (weniger zocken/rumgammeln -.-')
- Zunehmen und mehr Sport machen
- Freundeskreis erweitern bzw alte Freundschaften intensiver pflegen

joah, das wärs eigentlich grob


----------



## Kamsi (31. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das ist das Internet, man! Stell mich mal im RL vor irgendjemanden, bei dem ich Eindruck machen möchte und ich werde knallrot und stammele vor mich hin.



kann ich zu gut ^^

vorsätze mach ich mir keine weil meisten eh was dazwischen kam und ich sie nicht einhalten konnte


----------



## pampam (31. Dezember 2011)

-weniger Gemüse essen 
-mehr Schokolade und zuckerhaltiges essen, um mal was auf die rippen zu bekommen
-weiterhin das Rauchen aufgrund seiner Sinnlosigkeit zu verweigern
-mindestens genau so oft an Sport denken, wie dieses Jahr


----------



## win3ermute (31. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> - Nicht mehr so schüchtern sein



"Wir" hatten das Thema schon mal (Du fandest es unverschämt, daß ich von Deiner "I-Net-Persönlichkeit" auf Dein "wahres Selbst" schließe). 

Vorschlag: Du stammelst nicht mehr vor Dich hin und ich halte mein dummes Maul in der Öffentlichkeit!

Ich habe nämlich den umgekehrten Fall (tatsächlich hat mir vor 20 Jahren eine Frau, die knapp 10 Jahre älter war als ich, die Ehe versprochen, wenn meine Artikulationsfähigkeit auch 10 Jahre später noch so ausgebildet wäre. Hab die Frau tatsächlich auch nach der Zeit wiedergetroffen; meine verbalen Fähigkeiten und der Wille, diese zu nutzen, hat auch nicht abgenommen. Mir war dann allerdings die Frau zu alt...).

Es würde mir eine Menge Scherereien ersparen, wenn ich teilweise mein Maul halten könnte...


----------



## NoHeroIn (31. Dezember 2011)

- immer noch nciht anfangen zu rauchen
- wieder mehr fotografieren

Der Rest ist optional.


----------



## Legendary (31. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das ist das Internet, man! Stell mich mal im RL vor irgendjemanden, bei dem ich Eindruck machen möchte und ich werde knallrot und stammele vor mich hin.



Süüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüß! *_*   


Ich hab noch gar ned gesagt was ich mir so vornehme:

- rauchfrei bleiben (4 Jahre sinds jetzt)
- bissl weniger Alkohol ab und zu 
- Zwischenprüfung versuchen gut zu schaffen
- Sport machen (schaff ich eh nicht wie jedes Jahr, bin total unsportlich)


----------



## Ellesmere (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab mir für dieses Jahr etwas wirklich schwieriges vorgenommen! 
Ich werde mir meine "Halbherzigkeit" abgewöhnen! Halbherzigkeit?! Tja, ich nenn es eigentlich Ehrgeiz in Bequemlichkeit, aber mein Freund sagt ich wäre halbherzig 
Angefangen hat das eigentlich schon als Kind...
Es gibt in meinem Bekannten/ Freundeskreis eigentlich kaum jemanden, der mit mehr Sportarten im Kindesalter angefangen hat. Mit 6 hab ich mit dem Ballet angefangen, mit 7 Kunstturnen, mit 9 das Reiten. Mit 10 hab ich mit Jiu-Jitsu angefangen, mit 11 Rollkunstlaufen...naja danach kamen die Jungs... und der Sport wurde weniger. 
Jedesmal wenn der Sport anspruchsvoller wurde, hab ich mir was neues gesucht.
Die Schule war ähnlich. 
Ich hatte immer den Ehrgeiz bequem durch zu kommen: 10% Lernen- 90% erreichen. Hat nicht immer geklappt aber noch für einen Durchschnitt von 1,7 gereicht.

Nun:
2012 wird nun gaaaaaanzzzz anders. Alles was ich nun anfange, wird zu Ende gebracht und das mit ganzem Einsatz.

Darauf trink ich jetzt *Prost*
Achja, das war jetzt natürlich auch das letzte Mal


----------



## win3ermute (31. Dezember 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Ich werde mir meine "Halbherzigkeit" abgewöhnen! Halbherzigkeit?! Tja, ich nenn es eigentlich Ehrgeiz in Bequemlichkeit, aber mein Freund sagt ich wäre halbherzig



Die Profis nennen das "Prokrastination". Auch wenn ich die Erklärung eher auf das nächste Jahr verschieben möchte, so ist sie hier in Kurzform:

Es ist eine "motivationsabhängige Aufschiebung". Sprich: Alles auf dem letzten Drücker zu machen, weil man einfach keinen Bock hat. Die Wurzeln würde ich gerne erklären, hab' nur derzeit keine Lust - später vielleicht mal.

Andererseits ist "Prokrastination" auch die Kunst, im letzten möglichen Augenblick alles abzuwenden und zu erledigen, was einem auch wiederum gleichzeitig ein schlechtes als auch gutes Gefühl gibt. 

Ausführliche Erläuterung folgt dann später mal.


----------



## Slayed (31. Dezember 2011)

- Abschlussprüfung Teil I mit ne mguten Ergebnis hinter mich bringen
- Neues Motorrad

Das wars eigentlich schon, großartig verändern will ich nix, bei mir passt alles so wie es jetz ist.


----------



## Terrascream (31. Dezember 2011)

pwnytaure schrieb:


> Ich bin 16 und wsl. zu trinkfest xD



Du gehörst wohl zu meinen erwähnten 80% 
btw, ist nichts worauf du "Stolz" sein solltest o.ô
Deine Leber wirds dir danken.
Ich werd 2012 noch mehr Krieg und verderben sähen :>


----------



## Thoor (31. Dezember 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> @über mir.
> Wenn du gesehen hast was ich gesehen habe würdest du auch kein Fleisch mehr essen wollen. Aus appetitlichen Gründen schweig ich hier
> Zu den Tierprodukten mh, du isst ja auch keinen Fötus oder trinkst Muttermilch oder?
> Same Same o.ô



du hast nicht verstanden was ich meinte, aber passt schon, darum gehts hier ja nicht.


----------



## Ogil (31. Dezember 2011)

meine Finanzen in den Griff bekommen; nachdem ich dieses Jahr wieder ne Menge Steuern nachzahlen musste weiss ich nun zumindest was falsch lief und werde das im kommenden Jahr beheben
die Kamera immer dabei zu haben und auch zu photographieren wenn ich schon fuer den Job quer durchs Land fahre
mich entscheiden was ich Auto-maessig will - also entweder mein Auto behalten und auf Vordermann bringen, die noch etwas sportlichere Variante meines Autos erstehen und auf Vordermann bringen oder auf ein anderes Modell aus der Kategorie  "Sportwagen der 80er und 90er" umsteigen


----------



## Ellesmere (31. Dezember 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> "Prokrastination"



Ok, besser noch als faul...
Wobei "Ich habe ein Motivationsproblem,bis ich ein Zeitproblem habe" trifft es grössenteils ganz gut. Hinzu kommt der fehlende Reiz, der dann in Langeweile mündet. Eh und das ist dann das mit unter schlimmste Gefühl *würg*....

btt:
Schlimm wäre das allerdings bei Übergewicht...oO...ich wollt doch gerne noch ein paar Kilo abnehmen ....


----------



## H2OTest (31. Dezember 2011)

Mir ist grad noch ein Punkt eingefallen: Ich erlange die WELTHERRSCHAFT!


----------



## Apuh (31. Dezember 2011)

Meine Vorsätze für das nächste Jahr sind, keine Vorsätze zu machen.


----------



## Doofkatze (2. Januar 2012)

Ich setze mir keine Vorsätze.

Ich finde es enttäuschend, wenn Dinge dann einfach nicht aufgehen.


----------



## schneemaus (2. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> - Eine neue Sportart anfangen



/sign und ich weiß ja auch schon, welche x)

Nachdem ich nun schon ein paar Mal auf meinen Riedells gestanden hab (dank dem Wetter konnt ich bislang sage und schreibe ein Mal draußen skaten, sonst nur auf dem Flur hin und her), ist mein Vorsatz für dieses Jahr, mit dem Derby anzufangen. Wär das nicht auch was für dich, Deanne? ^^

Mein zweiter Vorsatz ist, rauchfrei zu bleiben, halt ich immerhin schon 2 Wochen durch.

Eigentlich setz ich mir auch nie Vorsätze, aber da ich mit beidem halt Ende des Jahres schon angefangen bzw. aufgehört hab, ist mein Vorsatz einfach, die beiden Dinge weiterhin zu verfolgen


----------



## Deanne (2. Januar 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wär das nicht auch was für dich, Deanne? ^^



Ich kann nicht mal ansatzweise auf Rollschuhen laufen und müsste alles komplett neu lernen. Und wenn ich auf den Seiten der Teams lese, dass die meisten Bewerber schon umfangreiche Kenntnisse haben, lass ich es besser bleiben. Zudem bin ich kein Fan von Sportarten, die überwiegend von Frauen betrieben werden, da gibt es nur Zickenterror.


----------



## Davatar (3. Januar 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Der selbe Vorsatz wie im letzten Jahr Buffie!


Lange und in Frieden leben?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich setze mir keine Vorsätze.
> 
> Ich finde es enttäuschend, wenn Dinge dann einfach nicht aufgehen.


Joa so dacht ich früher auch mal. Aber man muss sich halt eben erreichbare Vorsätze nehmen. Würd ich mir beispielsweise den Vorsatz nehmen, Astronaut zu werden, obwohl ich eindeutig nicht das Zeug dazu hab und mir das auch völlig bewusst bin, wärs ja klar, könnt ichs nicht erreichen.


----------

